# Orchids of Nova Scotia



## ellisonj132 (Sep 3, 2011)

Hi Folks: I am new to the forum. I thought I would share some of my photographs of orchids indigenous to Nova Scotia, Canada. This certainly is not a complete list but there are some nice macros and photos of our 4 Cypripedium species.

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157605515775836/


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 3, 2011)

welcome to the forum
groovy photos!


----------



## Shiva (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Ellison. Very nice pics.


----------



## cattmad (Sep 3, 2011)

welcome from brisbane australia


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome, ellison. I love the photo of Cyp. arietinum. Nicely captured.


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 3, 2011)

Welcome to Slippertalk!
Terrific photos! :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Sep 4, 2011)

Welcome from Luxembourg!!!! I like your pics a lot!!!! (because I experience every spring again how difficult it is to get correct pics of these beauties 'in-situ'  ) Jean

of course, no more slippers here today :-( :-(


----------



## ellisonj132 (Sep 4, 2011)

A warm welcome thanks to all


----------



## NYEric (Sep 4, 2011)

Thanx for sharing and welcome from NYC!


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 6, 2011)

:clap::clap:WELCOME from the midwest USA. Nice pics!


----------



## Marco (Sep 6, 2011)

Welcome from New York. The Cyp. Arietinum is breathtaking.


----------



## W. Beetus (Sep 6, 2011)

Great pictures! Welcome from Ohio!


----------



## Dido (Sep 8, 2011)

welcome from germany and thanks for the nice pics. 
Love the arientinum and the acaule forms


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 12, 2011)

Hello and welcome!!! Great pictures! Thank you for sharing


----------

